# How many banded birds have you gotten



## sportsman18

I just picked up waterfowl hunting about 3-4 years ago and have been tryin to find some banded birds. Im just wondering how many banded birds you have gotten and where did they come from?


----------



## quackattack

I've got 1 banded mallard this past fall. It was banded in 2002 in Valders, WI which is aprroximately 900 miles from where it was shot.
I'm hoping to get some more bling this season.


----------



## Chris Benson

I got one banded snow goose last year during the spring hunt. Being hunting for nearly 8 years, first band.


----------



## Snow Hunter

I have been hunting ducks for 13 years and I have gotten only 1 banded bird. In 2002 I shot a banded Red Head drake near Michigan ND and it was banded in Maryland in 1999. The bands are few and far between in the midwest. Just keep huntin and you may get lucky.


----------



## qwakwhaker883

Been hunting for 3 years now and never shot a banded bird.


----------



## duck991

I have 2 banded cans (one from mayrland and the other from ontario) 1 banded mallard (still waiting on info) 2 banded woodies (one of them had an extra one $100 reward band, awesome both were from mn)1 banded pintail (shot north of lake alice in nodak) all of these were drakes.


----------



## wtrfwlr

Been hunting 3 years not one band, my g/f's dad has been hunting for 5 years and finally killed a neck collared goose with a leg band. All i can say is dont' give up, that's what i love about waterfowl hunting knowing one of these days i'm going to pick up a bird and see the bling on his leg :lol:


----------



## djleye

Every one I shoot, Monte claims!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Field Hunter

Banded Giant Honker 
Banded snow/blue hybrid - Neck Collar Also
Banded Mallard - Might have been Dans but I saw it first!
Banded Pintail

Hard to get bands up here when you don't hunt next to a refuge where they do a lot of banding.


----------



## redhead

Canvasback- Banded in Maryland, Drake, 13 years old, Shot In Central ND
Mallard (drake)- Banded Sask. 11 years old Central ND
Canadian Goose- Banded Bemidji 1/2 year old Central MN

In 9 years of hunting.


----------



## mallardhunter

Only 1 for me


----------



## King Eider

All of the following were shot in central Iowa.
30 Canada Geese - all local but one which came from Minneapolis area and had a black neck collar
9 Wood Ducks all locally banded
5 Mallards, NW Minn., Sask. w/$10 reward, 2 Mb., Ill.
2 Snow Geese NW Terr. One had a yellow collar and the other was 11 yrs. old
2 Pigeons origin unknown


----------



## bjn

In 22 years of hunting, I have harvested 16 birds with bands:
1 Canada
1 Pintail Drake
1 Ross with yellow neck band
4 mallard drakes
9 snow and blue geese (1 with yellow leg band also)
I have been very lucky and have had two 3 band days. One was just a few weeks after they banded at J Clark (1 pintail, 2 mallards) and the other was a triple on a family of snows in Sask. that were all banded (sure wish I'd have scratched the other two family members out of that flock!)
As a side note, I think that some may be misinformed when they see the Laurel, Maryland address on their band. That doesn't mean they were banded there, that is the merely the address of the USFWS. They put that address on the older bands for a place to contact before they listed the 1-800 number. Some of you may want to call in those numbers on the older bands, you'll be surprised where they came from.


----------



## Maverick

In 24 years of hunting I can say that I know I haven't shot a banded bird. There has been a couple that ended up in the limit but can't confirm I shot them!


----------



## redhead

I did send in the numbers and the report came back as being banded in Maryland, I forget the town though. Weird migration though to come from Maryland to ND.


----------



## duck991

my canvasback was banded in maryland it was 11 years old, leg band is as big as a goose band.


----------



## dakotadux

In my 10 years of hunting, I've only harvestd 1 banded bird. A Blue Winged Teal in 2003. I've also taken 3 deer in that time, but none were banded.


----------



## duknut17

Last year the three of us shot 15 birds with bands 
Mostly mallards with a few pintails mixed in
I have 5 only hunting 3 years
my dad has 4 All four came this year
and my unkle has 8 got 5 this year and 3 last year
They all were killed in north Idaho


----------



## Flick

5- 3 honkers shot in MN, mallard in MN, teal in ND. I've been lucky though, on hunts that I've been on I've only seen one other band taken that I didnt get.


----------



## 870 XPRS

1 apiece

1-Giant Canada
1-Ross, with a neck collar
1-Greenhead


----------



## pheasantslayer

Only have seen one band and that was on a swan that was poached. Called up the warden he came took the report. Sent in the band # and it came from Huron SD.


----------



## Quackkills9

poached..hmmm..

Ive only shot 2 ducks with bands, both hens.
First duck i shot was banded, Mallard on kids day back in the late 90s.
Few years later shot a Teal, both ducks taken at my gramps farm up by Agassiz Refuge, near Gatzke, MN. Am looking forward to shoot some canadians and greenheads with bands next fall


----------



## Draker16

i have 2 mallards, a pintail, and a canadian band.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Zippo!


----------



## duckbuster808

I've been hunting for 4 years and i've only gotten 1 band. it was from a giant honker that i shot during the youth weekend last year. it was pretty cool though because last year was the last year that i was able to hunt in the youth weekend. The Bird was banded less then 10 miles away from where i shot it and it was 12 yrs. old.


----------



## Draker16

Isnt it a great feeling to see the bling on the leg wow its awsome


----------



## wtrfwlr

I love how all the banded canada's are "giants" :lol:


----------



## Matt Fiala

I've got five in my lifetime so far, got lucky one season and got three. Didn't have any luck this season but still got the snows to hope for, maybe a collar :lol:


----------



## Wood Duck

I've got 9 from 30 years of hunting...

1- Black Duck
2- Pintail
1- LESSOR Canada 
5- Mallards

One of the pintails also was sporting a radio collar. That was the only bird I spotted the band on and then shot it.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

During the past 40 years:

1 Greater Scaup - 10 years & 10 months old. Banded near Oswego, Ny.

1 Greater Scaup - 15 years & 2 months old. Banded near Oswego, Ny.

1 Greater Scaup - 6 years & 1 month old. Banded near Colonial Beach, VA.

1 Canvasback - 8 years & 9 months old. Banded near Vine valley, Ny.

1 Lesser Scaup - 5 years & 8 months old. Banded near Colonial Beach, Va.

1 Commom Crow - 3 months old. Banded near Herbert, Saskatchewan

1 Common Grackle - 2 years old. Banded near Manhassett, Ny.

1 Common Crow - 9 months old. Banded near Ernfold, Saskatchewan.

1 Common Crow - 3 years old. Banded near Kechi, Kansas.

1 Drake Mallard - 3 years & 10 months old. Banded near Varner, Kansas

1 Drake Mallard - 3 years & 4 months old. Banded near Chin, Alberta

1 Drake Mallard - 3 years old. Banded near Sylvia, Kansas

1 Drake Mallard - 4 years & 11 months old. Banded near Varner, Kansas

1 Drake Mallard - 1 year & 3 months old. Banded near Upham, North Dakota.

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## honker

i have been going with my dad sence i was 2 and he got a rd neck banded snow when i was 8 or 9 and went 3 for 3 for 3 ( 3 shots 3 birds 3 leg bands i thought that was pretty cool) and my friend has got a yellow neck banded ross and i have got 1 banded mallard of my 2 years of shoting

do they neck band any geese any?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

22 honkers with leg irons and 1 neck collar, one lessor with leg iron and neck collar and 1 4curl with a leg iron.


----------



## honker

Just got a double lang banded snow today! $20.00 reward on it! :beer:


----------



## Ryan_Todd

mallard drake back in 02 and got my first banded snow yesterday.


----------



## Level3

1 honker, shot in southern MN. It was at least 13 years old and shot 10 miles from where it was banded.


----------



## Alamosa

Seems like in my area 1 bird in about 100 is banded.


----------



## DUKPRO

I live in an area that bands a bunch of geese so it's about a 50/50 chance of getting them.
Have also been lucky enough to harvest quite a few banded ducks and a few snows.


----------



## N2DUXS

Stan???


----------



## SnakeyJake1

15 yrs hunting and I've gotten 1 band on a Mallard Drake. It was 10 years old and was banded in Northern Quebec. I'll never forget the hunt, was one of the best ever!

My dad got one on a canadien last year, haven't got the info on it yet.


----------



## Takem7

I havent shot any but in DU I seen a canadian they were putting a transmitter on wouldnt that be crazy to shoot one of them 8)


----------



## Jeffery Sullivan

Ive been hunting geese in Colorado for 17 years! I shot a banded small canada goose that was banded in BOWES PT Northwest Territories, Canada, which is inside the artic circle, at the Queen Maud Bird Sancauary. That's a 10,000 mile round trip as the goose flys. The goose was hatched in 1996 or earlier and I shot it on 02-13-2005. That makes her at least 9 years old probably 10!

:sniper:


----------

